# I did it! The Royal Dutch (or The Town & Country)...



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

...whichever you want to call this. I've heard it called both.

I was debating on doing this clip on Gigi in the summer when it's warmer, but she stays inside mostly and we live in CA, so it doesn't get too cold anyway. 

I realize that her legs should be a little fuller, but I still like the way it came out. She still has a tinge of pink from Halloween. lol I didn't shave her feet just because she fights me on that, and I didn't feel like putting up with that since I have a pinched nerve in my upper back, but I'm starting to like the fuzzy feet anyway. Of course any suggestions are welcome.

It was hard to get a good picture for two reasons: 1. She wouldn't stand still. 2. I'm still getting used to my camera and need to figure out how to do better indoor and close-up pictures. These came out too bright and you cannot see the distinct lines where her body is much shorter than her legs. I'm still learning. 

I wish I could get a professional table and dryer, but that is not in the budget right now, nor any time soon. It's rough grooming her on the kitchen counter because it's too high, and her head bumps up against the bottom of the cupboard, making it hard to trim the top of her head. Oh well...I have to work with what I have.

Okay, I took a ton, so here they are (Please excuse any mess on the floor. We were wrapping gifts for Christmas):
































































With my youngest daughter, hugging her like a monkey...


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

She looks fantastic! Love the monkey hug. That's priceless and so Gigi.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hey! Gigi looks just great! 

Her groomer's come a long way, eh?


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

You did a great job and she looks adorable. I thought the photos came out great, I love the one where she is sitting straight to the camera but has her head turned and looking down slightly, just like a movie star. lol


----------



## TTUSpoo (Oct 29, 2011)

You rocked it! She looks awesome and I love it!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I love seeing different cuts on poodle. You hardly ever see the town and country. She rocks it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You truly did do a great job. This clip suits Gigi very nicely too.


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks all!

Frank, I think I get a smidge better with each one. ;p


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

LOL...I just noticed in that last picture that her tail is a blur because is was wagging so fast.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

this is adorable! there's a little black (or blue?) toy poodle that always pops up in my Google image searches that is in a darling T&C with round little blue bows that look like buttons attached eight in the center of the hips and shoulders. the little "buttons" make it look like a stuffed toy with legs sewed on. I'm describing it all wrong, but surely someone has seen this image? its the cutesy thing.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Gigi is beautiful! You did a great job!


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Gigi looks great! This style really suits her. 



FunkyPuppy said:


> this is adorable! there's a little black (or blue?) toy poodle that always pops up in my Google image searches that is in a darling T&C with round little blue bows that look like buttons attached eight in the center of the hips and shoulders. the little "buttons" make it look like a stuffed toy with legs sewed on. I'm describing it all wrong, but surely someone has seen this image? its the cutesy thing.


I know what you're talking about. And that's what I also first thought of, with the puffier limbs making her look like a plush toy.


----------



## BigRedDog (Mar 2, 2011)

GiGi looks cute, have fun with your pet !


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

FunkyPuppy said:


> this is adorable! there's a little black (or blue?) toy poodle that always pops up in my Google image searches that is in a darling T&C with round little blue bows that look like buttons attached eight in the center of the hips and shoulders. the little "buttons" make it look like a stuffed toy with legs sewed on. I'm describing it all wrong, but surely someone has seen this image? its the cutesy thing.


I know the picture that you are talking about. It does, indeed, look like a stuffed toy. There would be no way on God's green earth Gigi would keep those little buttons (or any bow) on for more than a couple seconds. I think they look adorable, but she thinks they are chew toys. lol


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Excellent job....she looks good and a very happy girl!


----------

